# I'm in love!!!



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I just stopped by my favorite lbs (www.worldcupskiandcycle.com) and what is it I see hanging from the ceiling?? A brand new KG555 frame and fork. I wasn't too sure about the color schemes from Look's website, but I've got to tell you; in the flesh it is stunning. Ben, one of the wrenches there, said "stop by at the swap meet-we'll have a couple of KG 585's built to test ride". I'm afraid to even think about that!


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

- I'm gettin' all itchy! My Zero G Brakes will be here next week and then my sporty Blue & White 555 can hit the road!!! Can't wait!!!
You are correct, in the flesh is the only way to appreciate these machines


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

That's the color this one was. Not my size, though  That's probably a GOOD thing. Post pics when you get yours!


----------

